

Ask HN: Do YC startups hire non US / remote interns?  - semicolondev

I live in Kathmandu. For the full time hiring, I stopped looking at the jobs section of HN far-far ago, they never responded any queries. Is it know whether YC startups accept non US / remote interns?
======
pajju
1\. If you are Exceptionally talented, companies sponsor H1B and relocate you
as well. 2\. Try Interviewstreet. Most of them are YC funded companies.

